# Berry/Fruit Stains on Concrete



## lizjackchris (Sep 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good methods of trying to remove berry stains from concrete? My children had picked berries from a tree on our property and then smushed them and used them as crayons to draw on these very visible concrete pillars that we have in front of our house. The concrete is now stained with brown squiggle marks from the pigment in the berry. It looks like graffiti! It has been a week and I have tried all sorts of household "stuff" and nothing seems to work. Does anyone have an idea or know of a chemical cleaner for concrete that I can buy? OR should I call a professional. Thanks


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I am definitely not an expert on this. But have cleaned most stains in our kitchen, even clothes. Try adding some vinegar to soapy water, or baking soda to soapy water. See if it works.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide.


----------

